# Stuborn owner refused new drywall or drywall primer on old wallpaper glue.



## shelwyn (Jan 2, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59CNyH2rAbs

Owner didn't want new drywall, didn't want drywall primer on the paint. Refused to believe what glue from old wall paper can do to joint compound. Had to have him sign a clause saying he would pay extra time, material, and labor costs because I'd explained what would happened and he didn't' care. Sometimes you have to deal with stubborn customers.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I assume everything you told us is true, never the less this may not turn out swell and good for you. You are the assumed expert, you are better off to decline the work and refund a portion of the payment than continue with work that you know will fail, signed paperwork or not.

Why wasn't the cost foe primer or shellac built into the bid anyway, so he would never have been aware of this extra minimal cost.

And lastly, how large was this job, you couldn't have bit the bullit and bought some shellac and spent an extra half and hour on the work site?


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

more interested in why wires were hanging out and uncapped (even if breaker was off never leave electrical open like that ! )


as for the peeling paint, its siple that it needed to be sealed before painting and if you took the yob then you own it


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

You're wrong for knowingly doing the job incorrectly


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

If they want you to do the job using methods you know will fail, you don't do the job.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Letting the customer decide on what prep and materials should be used never ends well. I done it once and it went bad. Not real bad but bad enough for me to walk from the job as even after it went bad they still wouldn't listen.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Shelwin, all the advise above is right.... that signed waiver will not help you down the road. You cannot make someone sign something knowing that it will fail. You have to meet your end of care and do the job the right way. 

As an example let's say you installing wallpaper and you know the wallpaper has to go over sheetrock... Customer don't want to pay for sheetrock and you make them sign a waiver you not responsible for installing wallpaper directly to studs. It will be on you if the Homeowner takes legal action if the wallpaper fails because you didn't meet manufacturer's installation requirements. You knew it will fail yet you went ahead and installed it, and as a licensed professional you should meet the standard of care or walk away from the job. 

You need to get familiarized with this legal term which will not work in your favor pretty much in any case: 
_The contractor/doctor/auto mechanic/etc knowingly failed to conform to the required standard of care, and the contractor's/doctor's/auto mechanic's/etc conduct was the cause of the harm to the customer, due to which homeowner's property/or anything else sustained damage/ or bodily injury for another matter._ 

Good luck


----------



## shelwyn (Jan 2, 2016)

Hah this job was from a bit more than half a year ago the building was bought out for cheap and the owner wanted to skip as much as he could to sell the place, he encouraged the contractors to skip as much as they could for a nice reward. The customer was an experience supervisor who would get a big fat check for skipping any steps he could (saving money). He knew exactly what he was doing and so did I. The job was around 20,000 sheets of drywall for the first two floors of a three story medical building renovated into some sort of medical gymnasium. Fact is he wanted to skip steps and he would make money from it, I made money since he made money. We both ended up happy in the end it wasn't much of a problem in the end easy fix he just wanted to know if it would work and wouldn't believe it until he saw it. 

Here's a video of the competed second floor. I don't think I ever uploaded the first floor.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

shelwyn said:


> Hah this job was from a bit more than half a year ago the building was bought out for cheap and the owner wanted to skip as much as he could to sell the place, he encouraged the contractors to skip as much as they could for a nice reward. The customer was an experience supervisor who would get a big fat check for skipping any steps he could (saving money). He knew exactly what he was doing and so did I. The job was around 20,000 sheets of drywall for the first two floors of a three story medical building renovated into some sort of medical gymnasium. Fact is he wanted to skip steps and he would make money from it, I made money since he made money. We both ended up happy in the end it wasn't much of a problem in the end easy fix he just wanted to know if it would work and wouldn't believe it until he saw it.
> 
> Here's a video of the competed second floor. I don't think I ever uploaded the first floor.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPsvz4bjp7I


Are you bragging about the crap work you're willing to do? Duly noted, most people here judge themselves and others by their end product, not by the corners they cut which are only justified in the end by the green. Carry on.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Did you get timely payment...btw...?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Red Adobe said:


> more interested in why wires were hanging out and uncapped (even if breaker was off never leave electrical open like that ! )
> 
> 
> as for the peeling paint, its siple that it needed to be sealed before painting and if you took the yob then you own it


I don't judge silly stuff like the wires on a single video. I am pretty sure that we would all have some explaining to do if we took videos of certain jobs at certain times. I don't see anything wrong with the uncapped wires. They may be hanging out of the other side or not even run to power. They may be dangling in the panel for all we know.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I wish people would post the full story in the OP. The op made it seem like he completed the entire job using methods he knew would fail, when now it seems that it was just a demonstration to prove it would do so.

The only problem I have with that is trust. If the GC didn't trust your judgement I wouldn't want to work for that GC. But that's just me and as long as the OP was good with the arrangement and the work ended up being completed using proven methods then who am I to judge?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

shelwyn said:


> The job was around 20,000 sheets of drywall for the first two floors of a three story medical building renovated into some sort of medical gymnasium.


You just blew my BS meter off its rocker. 20,000 sheets of Level V? And your cutting corners that both you and the experienced supervisor know will fail?

And then on your youtube link you mention the name, "the Bonita Bay Medical Center".

This link indicates that it is fact member owned, so now you have advertised to the entire world your construction defects. Clubs and member owned facitites are great places to cut corners, there is never a lack of grumpy members out to raise hell about past offenses. 

http://www.naplesnews.com/business/...itness-center-spa-ep-549492361-330733111.html

You are possibly the dumbest human on earth, a troll or this thread is a trojan horse out to sink a former employer.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow. Admitting to cutting corners for profit on the worlds largest public contractor forum.


----------



## shelwyn (Jan 2, 2016)

Anti-wingnut said:


> You just blew my BS meter off its rocker. 20,000 sheets of Level V?


No your completely right it's actually 2,000 I messed up the number thinking of a more recent medical facility. In the description I have information about the 2,000 sheets of drywall if you want to check. You are totally right about the number being off. 

The owners are old, very wealthy and suspected everyone of screwing them over because of it. They pooled together millions bought a near by clinic so they could have a decked out gym close to where they live. Wanted it fast and cheap and didn't give a flying **** about what your all talking about, wanted to try any and all methods to get it done cheap and wanted proof some cost saving methods "they were told about" wouldn't work. Everyone got paid better to do it the fastest and cheapest way they could and spraying and sanding a few walls again for their piece of mind that we weren't just pulling their leg on the cost of good drywall primer or new drywall wasn't anything but an annoying waste of time. Everyone took **** tests like this from them. Everyone had gone through so many of these 'cost saving tests' we had them agree to them on paper most of the contractors sub contractors electricians plumbing and hvac companies pooled up and had lawyers specializing in construction law confirm everything was legal before we continued work on the place. After going through a hellish amount of scrutiny from state and county inspectors for all this crap I think the only real defects were from those damn framing companies who got kicked off. The place went through three new framing companies trying to fix the firsts mess before finding someone who could fix all the crap the first guys did to the satisfaction of county inspectors. They threatened legal action against anyone they could but by them everyone had legal protection against it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Go away for a week and look what I missed.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Wow. Admitting to cutting corners for profit on the worlds largest public contractor forum.


Within his first five posts.

And gives the address of where this all happens, laid out on a platter for the club members and lawyers to feast on.

Something else is afoot maybe?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Go away for a week and look what I missed.


Not much here, but there is a heck of a thread on Scotch....

http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/ron-swanson-made-me-do-247034/


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Did the work pass all the required inspections?

Wow, a commercial job that was wam-bammed to get it completed as fast and cheap as possible??


Why is everyone so surprised?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

shelwyn said:


> ....They pooled together millions bought a near by clinic so they could have a decked out gym close to where they live. Wanted it fast and cheap and didn't give a flying **** about what your all talking about, wanted to try any and all methods to get it done cheap and wanted proof some cost saving methods "they were told about" wouldn't work....


Nothing, nothing in the world compares to management by committee.


----------

